# New Roof



## shan2themax (Feb 14, 2008)

This is why I want A new roof from the trusses up..... I am not sure why it is so dark, well that is sort of true... the fan over the stove vents up there.... 

there is a ridge vent, 3 cobra vents and 2 dormer vents..... I do not use the stove vent and am getting ready to buy the kind that sucks it up and spits it back out into the kitchen...... (mainly becuase I dont want to go up there and vent it properly at this point)

but anyways... this is why I was wanting to rip it all off from the trusses up.... it all looks like that.... It is just hard for me to find someone that is willing to take all the wood off... *only one company so far............


----------



## rjarrett001 (Feb 14, 2008)

If there is no water damage, why do you want the expense of replacing it?


----------



## apsinkus (Feb 14, 2008)

OP, didn't you tell us in a previous post(and poll) that you had tons of debt?
I think this forum is bad for your wallet


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2008)

My opinion...get yourself a home inspection on your home. Start with good solid advice on what you really need to address around the home. The Inspector will tell you things you need to prioritize and maybe give you some sound advice on projects you are currently looking at. 
The home sales are slow now around the country, call one up and give them your dilemma. They will be glad to help out.

This is the best way to go about it without having a contractor trying to sell you things you do not need. Plus it will give you piece of mind therapy. www.ashi.com 

Good luck, you will learn something.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Shan:
I can see that the plywood is dark on the underside but that doesn't mean it is bad. As long as there are no spongy or weak spots it is still good.
Do you know how many layers of shingles are up there? If it is only one layer the new shingles can go right over the existing ones.
Many folks in our area are using 2 X 4s across the rafters every 2' and putting metal roofing on top of that. It makes an attractive roof but will need a paint job about every 10 years or so. I think painting is much easier than nailing down shingles. To me, there isn't anything easy about roofing. Just some random thoughts you can take as a smorgasboard (or not at all).
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with Glenn on the plywood, it probably is OK. But I still think you need some help out there with decisions and what direction to take. 
We will help you out with whatever you decide...that's what we are all here for.


----------



## shan2themax (Feb 15, 2008)

tons of debt?  No, not hardly.....debt...yes.

the roof project is something that has to be done and is not calculated in my other projects since I am in the planning stages of those..... (but yes... this forum could lead to more debt from all the wonderful ideas!!!!!!!!)

Glenn & Inspector D:
I guess that I am looking at it from the side of:  if i were to sell.... is this going to be a problem at that point.... I think that it would be.... but I also dont think that I will sell any time soon.... I just dont want to do things to the house that may have to be redone if a potential buyer didnt trust how it is........ I have been on the roof.... It held me... and I am by no means a small girl... but.... some of the wood is cracked... which I guess really doesnt matter as long as the new wood is nailed all the way through to the trusses.... am I correct?????????

It is a 3000$ difference to resheet it vs tearing it all off.....
(I could do the kitchen for that..... hehehehe)


----------



## AU_Prospector (Feb 16, 2008)

How is your neighborhood?  You had stated that your home wasnt the worst house on the block which is good, but you wont necessarily want the best home on the block either as the "hood" will be a major determining factor in the price you could get for your home.  

If the old vent emptied into the attic, it probably vented grease, soot, and moisture into that space.  Your wood probably looks darker especially in the area of the vent, but may not necessarily be bad, just a different color. 

That said, how old is your home and roof?  The plywood is probably original install which isnt necessarily bad.  If it isnt leaking, I would concentrate on the kitchen and baths first and keep your heads up for possible water in your attic in the future.  It looks like you have access to the attic, you could easily vent your stove hood through a wall in the side of your attic if available.  It doesnt have to vent through the roof, just leave some space between the vent and the eaves/roof overhang if you vent through a wall.  In my opinion, a stove hood that simply vents back into the living space of a home isnt desirable.  

When you do decide to do the roof, ask around and get a hold of a roofer you know/trust.  You can lay a second layer of asphalt shingle easily enough directly over the old ones as mentioned in another post.  It may not last as long overall, but will be very functional and look better if thats what your going for.  If your tearing off the old shingle, a good roofer/friend will really get a good view of whats underneath and be able to tell you which sheets of plywood are good and which sheets need replaced.  You dont necessarily have to replace all of the plywood.  

Is the roof rippled?  Is it uneven or warped?  The wood might be bad in those spots.  Are the shingles curled or falling apart?  If not, they are okay.  If they are beginning to curl, but there is no water inside, they are okay for a season or two but need watching.  If they are definetly curled and falling apart, they need attention.  In general asphalt shingles should last 20-30 years if installed properly.  Sometimes they will have lichens growing on them or appear stained and that is a cosmetic thing, not a functional thing necessarily.  It is normal to have exposed nails in the inside of the attic, rest assured there are nails in the trusses as well holding it all together.  If the inside of the plywood is uniformily colored, its probably okay.  Areas that have water will look like it with circular stains of darker color than the rest of the wood. 

If you havent had the home thouroughly inspected as mentioned previously, you should.  Again ask around and get someone who will take you around the home with a checklist/plan and spend about 3-4 hours with you and go ever every detail on the house from roof and attic to electrical/heat/cool/plumbing/insulation/interior/doors/windows/floor/foundation/crawlspace/basement.  Should cost about $300 - $350 and really will be worth it.  You should also get a detailed final written report with pictures and reccomendations about what needs to be addressed now and what can wait.  

Good luck


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 27, 2008)

the roofing god said:


> personally,I don`t like the looks of the wood,and would prefer to remove the roof,and resheathe the roof rather than go over it,going over just masks problems,the wood shown has taken on water,in the cold areas like ohio,removal is recommended ,along with ice and water shield,and proper intake and exhaust ventilation


thanks for the reply... I am in agreement.... if you look at my other posts... you will see that I am in the midst of kitchen remod... most of the point of that is to help with the home value and also to make me happy... but all in all... I need more equity in order to do the roof.... while I am doing the kitchen for under 3k.... and paying cash.. I wont be able to do that on an    8-9k roof......


----------

